# overdue T-shirt order and lack of response



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

First off I'd like to apologize if this is the wrong section.

I ordered a T-shirt along with the fee to support this forum back on july 21st

And I opened 2 support cases with the open support requests and pm'd the Admin staff for a response as to what if any is the time frame or if additional info like an address is missing

But I've had no response from anyone on here.









If someone can help I would truly appreciate it.

Thank You


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry no one responded to your admin issue submissions and you may have felt ignored. This isn't going to comfort you much, but you are not alone in your situation. I hope that those who can do something to rectify the situation will do just that. I don't have any better answers right now for you or anyone else in your situation. I just didn't want you or anyone else to feel like you were being ignored, although I would certainly expect everyone in your situation to feel exactly that way.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not too concerned with my order in particular, as mine is just a sticker and not a shirt or anything. But many have waited I think for a year or more from what I've read. But it has been getting heated the past couple months though.


----------



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

landshark said:


> I'm sorry no one responded to your admin issue submissions and you may have felt ignored. This isn't going to comfort you much, but you are not alone in your situation. I hope that those who can do something to rectify the situation will do just that. I don't have any better answers right now for you or anyone else in your situation. I just didn't want you or anyone else to feel like you were being ignored, although I would certainly expect everyone in your situation to feel exactly that way.


Thank You for the quick reply and I will be a little more patient having seen I'm not the only one with this issue 
Thats unfortunate that the estimated turn around time hasn't been pushed back to 10- 12 weeks. Lol


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

If only to see if an admin or mod checks this for any rule breaches,

www.XDA-Developers.com


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> If only to see if an admin or mod checks this for any rule breaches,
> 
> www.XDA-Developers.com


What exactly is your point here? No one cares if people link to XDA.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Against forum rules? Oh well, who cares, you're right sir.

But, and this is really against forum rules, I think the point wasn't to link you to XDA, but convert you from a RootzWiki user.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Against forum rules? Oh well, who cares, you're right sir.
> 
> But, and this is really against forum rules, I think the point wasn't to link you to XDA, but convert you from a RootzWiki user.












Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

basically :0


----------



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

The intent for this was to ask for HELP!

But it seems like again I'm not getting anyone to help with my issue and just getting ignored

Will I ever see WHAT I PAID FOR???? ADMIN/ SM/ M

jimmy was just making sure my thread didn't go unnoticed by staff here since once again I've been pretty much ignored

I wanted to pass on a BIG Thank You to jimmy for trying to help 

Now will someone tell me if I will I ever see what I PAID FOR?

And if it's NO? Fine A refund should be in order if this forum can't commit to what was purchased.

I'll be waiting for a response and if this gets edit or deleted?? That'll just show the quality of the staff is in here

Thank You.''


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Basically only one (or maybe two) person(s) on the staff can solve your t-shirt issue and the rest of the staff can do nothing for you other than say sorry for the nth time. I can assure you that we do keep nagging the issue, but that's all we can do since we have no control of such things.

I, like most of the staff, get paid nothing and have no control past moderating content.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Triple said:


> The intent for this was to ask for HELP!
> 
> But it seems like again I'm not getting anyone to help with my issue and just getting ignored
> Will I ever see WHAT I PAID FOR???? ADMIN/ SM/ M
> ...


As yarly mentioned above, we do keep nagging them. So, you're not being ignored. Really wish there was more we could do.

Myself, yarly, mustang, landshark, and skynet will continue to nag and fight for you guys to get what you payed for, or at least a refund.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> As yarly mentioned above, we do keep nagging them. So, you're not being ignored. Really wish there was more we could do.
> 
> Myself, yarly, mustang, landshark, and skynet will continue to nag and fight for you guys to get what you payed for, or at least a refund.


I would echo these two posts. We have brought this issue up numerous times to those who can do something about the T-shirt orders. We are not happy about the situation, and we will continue to do whatever we can to push those responsible for the T-shirt orders into some type of action.


----------



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank You for the responses as thats what all I wanted since it has been awhile.

I'll sit tight and wait for an update

Hopefully it wont till the end of the Year


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Basically only one (or maybe two) person(s) on the staff can solve your t-shirt issue and the rest of the staff can do nothing for you other than say sorry for the nth time. I can assure you that we do keep nagging the issue, but that's all we can do since we have no control of such things.
> 
> I, like most of the staff, get paid nothing and have no control past moderating content.


Thank you for the response. I too ordered a shirt and have opened a complaint on paypal pre-emptively due to the overwhelming negative comments I have seen on the site. Had I read all these posts thouroughly I would not have opted to purchase teh shirt and just donated a small amount, as I am thankful for what this forum has provided me as a user, but I don't like the idea of users paying for a shirt and not ever getting it.

Upon opening the dispute with pay pal I was immediately messaged:


















Now I in no way mean to be disrespectful to the staff or community here and do not wish to start any trouble; but all the complaints and lack up updates of these shirts have bothered me. I have no issues with giving money to help support what this site does and stands for, but I was indeed persuaded with the allure of some awesome looking swag!

I have messaged them back in hopes they can provide proof of shipping etc, as PayPal only allows you to escalate a dispute for so long. I will be escalating my dispute in hopes for a full refund before it is too late if I don not hear back from them about my purchase, and will just make a smaller donation instead.

I apologize to the OP if it appears I am attempting to steal your thunder, I just wanted to add to your post since I am facing a similar issue and have seen others post about this too.

I hope it gets resolved, and the very least the option to purchase the shirts is removed or perhaps worded better to avoid any future issues.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> Thank you for the response. I too ordered a shirt and have opened a complaint on paypal pre-emptively due to the overwhelming negative comments I have seen on the site. Had I read all these posts thouroughly I would not have opted to purchase teh shirt and just donated a small amount, as I am thankful for what this forum has provided me as a user, but I don't like the idea of users paying for a shirt and not ever getting it.
> 
> Upon opening the dispute with pay pal I was immediately messaged:
> 
> ...


When did you pay the $35 for the supporting members package? Do you still have the confirmation information? This information would be very helpful when we bother those responsible again. Thank you.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

landshark said:


> When did you pay the $35 for the supporting members package? Do you still have the confirmation information? This information would be very helpful when we bother those responsible again. Thank you.


I purchased the $35 package on 10/09/12,

Conformation: #07F4584207321644L

I opened a paypal dispute on 10/20/12, and received a direct response via paypal message on the exact same day...

I am able to escalate the dispute for a refund on or before 11/09/12


----------



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I purchased the $35 package on 10/09/12,
> 
> Conformation: #07F4584207321644L
> 
> ...


Yikes, since I've been waiting since April I hope and pray this site doesn't screw me out what I worked hard to earn.

I thank you for your insight and agree on if their going to have problems then don't offer something they can't commit to and putting a wait on innocent folks and flat out not give any updates to the of myself that I can't probably fight it is really upsetting now and is pissing me off for being trusting here.

The forum overall and it's members and wealth of knowledge is great and have also donated to developers for their hard work but this shirt issue has left a bad taste in my mouth, And all I can hope is it get resolved.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Who are the "people" who have the means to rectify this situation and why arent they making announcements or posting to let you all know whats going on. Have any of you been privately contacted by the "people" regarding this matter? This all seems very unprofessional to me. >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Who are the "people" who have the means to rectify this situation and why arent they making announcements or posting to let you all know whats going on. Have any of you been privately contacted by the "people" regarding this matter? This all seems very unprofessional to me. >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree and I'm done watching you guys get railroaded with nothing. Contact B16 or Birdman. They are the ones who own the site and are the ones who deal with the t-shirts. As stated numerous times the ones you see in here listed as mods or super mods or even admins we all live in random places and don't get paid to do this we just work here for the enjoyment. We love the site and the community but we have absolutely no control over the t-shirts and we all agree with you guys that it's out of hand. So now you know who to contact for shirts and hopefully you understand that 99% of the staff has no control over it and we also have nothing to gain from the shirt money either.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I agree and I'm done watching you guys get railroaded with nothing. Contact B16 or Birdman. They are the ones who own the site and are the ones who deal with the t-shirts. As stated numerous times the ones you see in here listed as mods or super mods or even admins we all live in random places and don't get paid to do this we just work here for the enjoyment. We love the site and the community but we have absolutely no control over the t-shirts and we all agree with you guys that it's out of hand. So now you know who to contact for shirts and hopefully you understand that 99% of the staff has no control over it and we also have nothing to gain from the shirt money either.


Im sorry i didnt mean to escalate things. I just ran across this thread. I myself havent purchased anything so really i cant and shouldnt complain. At least some staff members are on these folks side. I strongly encourage everyone who paid and recieved nothing to keep pursuing this until its resolved. Best of luck to you all. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Im sorry i didnt mean to escalate things. I just ran across this thread. I myself havent purchased anything so really i cant and shouldnt complain. At least some staff members are on these folks side. I strongly encourage everyone who paid and recieved nothing to keep pursuing this until its resolved. Best of luck to you all.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It wasn't you really it was just we are tired of getting the blame for something not in our control. Trust us all who have posted in here so far that we hate this situation more than anyone. Hopefully this whole thing is resolved VERY soon!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I agree and I'm done watching you guys get railroaded with nothing. Contact B16 or Birdman. They are the ones who own the site and are the ones who deal with the t-shirts. As stated numerous times the ones you see in here listed as mods or super mods or even admins we all live in random places and don't get paid to do this we just work here for the enjoyment. We love the site and the community but we have absolutely no control over the t-shirts and we all agree with you guys that it's out of hand. So now you know who to contact for shirts and hopefully you understand that 99% of the staff has no control over it and we also have nothing to gain from the shirt money either.


Amen. Unfortunately, as other members have found out, sending a PM to one of those guys does not guarantee a response. This has been going on for at least 6 months now (at least what I've been dealing with) and it needs to be fixed, resolved, something. I myself was in your shoes and waited longer than the stated delivery time for my T-shirt and sticker when I bought a supporting member package before I became part of the staff. So I can understand the frustration. There is a problem somewhere in the process, and the T-shirt packages should no longer be offered until the process is fixed and error free. All of the staff who have been vocal on this issue want a resolution that is fair for you supporting members.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> It wasn't you really it was just we are tired of getting the blame for something not in our control. Trust us all who have posted in here so far that we hate this situation more than anyone. Hopefully this whole thing is resolved VERY soon!


i can totally understand. Seems to be the way it works however. Unfortunately you guys post and are present in the forums from day to day, as a result when something like this happens you guys recieve the backlash because you are available daily. Its good to see you guys making efforts though. As you stated you see none of the profit, do this moderating for free etc.. Good to see you guys care about these members.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Triple said:


> Yikes, since I've been waiting since April I hope and pray this site doesn't screw me out what I worked hard to earn.
> 
> I thank you for your insight and agree on if their going to have problems then don't offer something they can't commit to and putting a wait on innocent folks and flat out not give any updates to the of myself that I can't probably fight it is really upsetting now and is pissing me off for being trusting here.
> 
> The forum overall and it's members and wealth of knowledge is great and have also donated to developers for their hard work but this shirt issue has left a bad taste in my mouth, And all I can hope is it get resolved.


I'm in the same boat, made the same purchase back in April and haven't seen any response. For the record, here is my PayPal transaction ID *41C07621CP081162B *for my Rootz package purchase. I've even PM'd b16...he hasn't read the PM in 2 months.

I really wish that the donation link for the t-shirt package, at least, was taken down so others that aren't aware of the situation don't fall into the same situation. There should be a site donate option for Supporting Member tag only.

So sad b16 and birdman ignore the situation...it tarnishes this site. I do appreciate all the mods posting what they have tried to do to help the situation...especially with their limited power. I wasn't aware of that point.

Well...maybe I'll see my t-shirt...someday.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

landshark said:


> Amen. Unfortunately, as other members have found out, sending a PM to one of those guys does not guarantee a response. This has been going on for at least 6 months now (at least what I've been dealing with) and it needs to be fixed, resolved, something. I myself was in your shoes and waited longer than the stated delivery time for my T-shirt and sticker when I bought a supporting member package before I became part of the staff. So I can understand the frustration. There is a problem somewhere in the process, and the T-shirt packages should no longer be offered until the process is fixed and error free. All of the staff who have been vocal on this issue want a resolution that is fair for you supporting members.


This is exactly why I'm waiting right now before I buy the shirt. I'm still waiting for the sticker package I got back in June (order stuff is in the members forum somewhere buried in there, I'll dig for it later).

My idea for now, like you have stated, is to remove the options for now (aside from the standard donation ones) until a better method of getting the shirts is in place. The one thing I don't know is what company (if it is one) are printing these shirts. If that is the case, I may suggest going with a different company to print shirts instead..


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If anyone paid via a credit card I would contact them and inform them you never received the items you paid for. Its basic fraud and the credit card companies will get their attention. For ones that paid via debit card contact your bank and see what your options are. I am sure they are the same. Stop wasting your time with those two as they seem to not care. If they did they would be on here right now trying to rectify this quickly. I have seen stuff like this happen on many forums and why many forums stopped doing stuff like this. Because it becomes a nightmare quick. If you know the city and state they live in and their real names as shouldn't be hard to find as thy are owners of this site. Contact their local police station and tell them what's going on and want to either get your money back or file fraud charges. Orders from April and beyond is ridiculous and you guys need to play hard ball. There are ways to make them listen and charges through the local pd is one sure fire way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Again, I must reiterate: *my intentions here are not to cause any trouble for the staff here of this site, and I am truly grateful for the knowledge and service RootZWiki provides!*

I have escalated my dispute and will hopefully get refunded for my purchase. Once I get my $35 (usd) back I will more than happily donate a small sum, full knowing that it is simply for the continuation of this community and not in hopes of earning some nerd swag to add to my collection. This isn't the way I had wanted tot to play out, but it has shown me that I should have just paid whatever amount as simply a donation to begin with!

More often than not when presented with the option of getting something in return for "donating" or doing something charitable for others that is usually what is chosen and it shouldn't be about that , rather about helping the site and being thankful for what you have. That being said, I think it is shameful that the shirts are being offered and not being delivered as promised, it really gives the hard working mods and contributors to this community a black eye, and I hope it gets resolved.










UPDATE: 


> * Status*
> 
> This item not received dispute has been escalated to a claim.
> We requested additional information from the seller about this transaction.
> ...


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone hear from the proper staff members regarding this? I see b16 has recently posted in the nexus 10 section. I kindly posted him a link to this thread which my post was conveniently deleted later. As i figured it would be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Anyone hear from the proper staff members regarding this? I see b16 has recently posted in the nexus 10 section. I kindly posted him a link to this thread which my post was conveniently deleted later. As i figured it would be.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Seriously? Wow...really pathetic. Just send out the shirts...simple solution. Then no one would make such a post.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah seriously i should have taken a screen of it lol. Its pretty sad...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

To be quite frank, I believe the reason for the deletion was because of the fact it was in a very unrelated forum. I'm not defending anything here since I would have done the same thing. A simple and polite PM should suffice in trying to get someone's attention. Besides, they know about this topic and the other one in the supporting members forum, so really there isn't much that we can do at this point.

I'd like to have my stickers too, believe me.. But I'm waiting on a better process for making and shipping the shirts before I purchase mine or I may see if I can get permission to use the image and I'll get one printed through a different retailer to get the shirt.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> To be quite frank, I believe the reason for the deletion was because of the fact it was in a very unrelated forum.


^^^ This. I've been away from a computer and on my mobile for a few days. It's not as easy to read the reported posts when mobile, so I don't. Tonight I was able to get on my computer and I saw that HerbieVersmelz' post was reported by another member as being off-topic to the thread in which it was posted. The mod who hid the post didn't do so because the content was related to the T-shirt problem, just because it was off-topic to the thread. Believe me, we are still bringing up this issue in the staff forums. Those of us who are vocal about it are not going to stop until there is some type of resolution.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

landshark said:


> ^^^ This. I've been away from a computer and on my mobile for a few days. It's not as easy to read the reported posts when mobile, so I don't. Tonight I was able to get on my computer and I saw that HerbieVersmelz' post was reported by another member as being off-topic to the thread in which it was posted. The mod who hid the post didn't do so because the content was related to the T-shirt problem, just because it was off-topic to the thread. Believe me, we are still bringing up this issue in the staff forums. Those of us who are vocal about it are not going to stop until there is some type of resolution.


well my bad, i didnt know. I was just trying to get his attention. I find it pretty odd that several people said they have messaged or contacted him and yet he can come make an announcement and not bother to stop by here and say something, thats all. Sorry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> well my bad, i didnt know. I was just trying to get his attention. I find it pretty odd that several people said they have messaged or contacted him and yet he can come make an announcement and not bother to stop by here and say something, thats all. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I hid the post but as stated the only reason I did was the fact it was in a random thread that it didn't need to be not because you made a post. My apologies if it seemed that way I should have sent you a PM.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I hid the post but as stated the only reason I did was the fact it was in a random thread that it didn't need to be not because you made a post. My apologies if it seemed that way I should have sent you a PM.


no problems here, totally understandable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

*FYI for the members and staff following this issue.*

I have received a PM onsite from b16 , to which I replied to (see screenie below)










Unfortunately or fortunately (depending on how you look at it) I did not check my account here at RootZWiki until today, (November 18), and coincidentally PayPal has also closed my dispute and refunded me my money( see below)









Thank you to any staff who have been looking into these shirts and the members who have supported this community, I hope it can be resolved, or at the very least others are smarter than I was and read this thread fully before making the donation, or simply opt to make a smaller donation.

Sorry OP, you may have your thread back now


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

This is excellent news.  thank you for reporting back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe I need to send another PM even though b16 didn't read the first one.


----------



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats great to hear on the refund

I sent b16 a pm and a link to here and it was read

And still got no response

and here is my trans # if B16 is interested in helping?


----------



## Triple's (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like again I was ignored and I'm not surprised

To all the standup staff that chimed in to help THANK YOU! 

I hope this forum can use my $35 to whats turned into a donation

Merry Christmas


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Triple said:


> Looks like again I was ignored and I'm not surprised
> 
> To all the standup staff that chimed in to help THANK YOU!
> 
> ...


Don't feel to bad I'm in the same boat. I've never received my shirt either. I don't mind donating to a good cause because this site has done a lot of wonderful things for the android community. But I'd still like to have my shirt


----------

